# tshark (wireshark) kernel panic [SOLVED]

## kai.scorpio

SOLVED: Error submitted to mailing list, patch in the works to be backported to 3.0 (http://marc.info/?l=linux-wireless&m=132627059504821&w=2)

I'm trying to run wireshark via SSH on my home computer (from university).

It builds & installs fine, but running tshark gives me a kernel panic (screen photo below). tshark stable (1.4.9) and unstable both do this. Kernel version is latest stable (3.0.6). I haven't tried it from the physical computer, would that make a difference (won't have physical access for another few weeks)?

Crash dump is here: http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6222/6340640411_60523d203d_b.jpg, let me know if there are problems with the link.

Is there any more info I should gather before filing a bug report?

Thanks,

Kai Wohlfahrt

/Anybody know how to attach images to posts? I swear I did this earlier...Last edited by kai.scorpio on Sun Jan 22, 2012 2:46 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Hu

It should not matter whether you are on the console.  It may matter which interface you monitor.  If I read the image right, it died in ieee80211 related code, which looks like a wireless function.  Are you able to capture on wired interfaces?

----------

## kai.scorpio

It's very possible that the wireless card is the culprit, I'm a bit surprised though as it hasn't caused problems before. It is a DWL-G510 Rev. C2, running with the Ralink RT2501(RT2561/RT2661) firmware package from their website. Is there anything further I could check here?

I probably won't be able to try wired connections (house layout problem), would trying loopback interface be any use? I'll do that after class tomorrow...

Kai

----------

## kai.scorpio

You are correct, it seems to be the wireless interface causing it (runs stable on lo). Any advice, or should I open a new thread in Hardware/Kernel section?

Kai

----------

## Hu

Try the latest released vanilla kernel, =sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-3.1.1.  If that still fails, contact upstream for help.  Unfortunately, https://bugzilla.kernel.org/ never came back after the security breach, so reporting kernel bugs is not as convenient than it once was.  You will probably need to take your issue to the mailing list that handles your driver.

----------

## kai.scorpio

It seems to be working as of 3.1.2 on both gentoo and vanilla versions (not on 3.0.6 for both). I'm also relatively sure it didn't work on 3.1.1, but not 100%. I'll mark this as solved unless it comes back, thanks for the help everyone!

Kai

----------

## kai.scorpio

Actually not fixed, just takes significantly longer to crash. Sorry   :Sad: 

What is the procedure for reporting this kind of bug? I will do some more testing to see if i can found out precisely what makes it die first.

Kai

----------

## Hu

Since it looks like there are no plans to get https://bugzilla.kernel.org/ back any time soon, mail it to the mailing list that supports your driver.  Include a transcript of the panic, steps to reproduce, the version of the most recently tested non-working kernel (v3.1.2, unless you test something newer in the interim), and whether it ever worked for you.  They may also need to know the exact model of wireless card and the firmware, if any, that you load onto it.

----------

